# Under 10lb Tactical Rifle



## Summersw (Dec 8, 2011)

Long range shooting and Tactical rifles are my passion...

However, carrying around a 17-20lb rifle gets old very very quick and I am young and in good shape. Some of the rifles we shoot are basically re-shaped boat anchors in my opinion. They already weigh too much before you add ammo, sling, bi-pods, and of course a scope. Now you really have something able to hold you down if your head is full of hot air. 

That being said, I wanted to create a "Light Tactical" style rifle still able to hold 1 MOA @ 1000 and be practical. For those of you that are skeptical here is how my gunsmith and dear friend Steve and I built this amazing rifle. I designed/dreamed and he put the parts together. Here is how we achieved it...(Pictures will be attachments to assure detail)

1.) [Pic 1]We started with a regular Rem700 short action. First a good cleaning then a full slab sided cut almost all the way down the left hand side. Then a corresponding slab cut on the back right side of the action. Never the front because we wanted to ensure structural stability. Action was drilled and tapped for oversized 8X40 screws on scope mounts. 

2.) [Pic 2] Next we approached the bolt. I wanted it to have some Swagger and to be perfect. So after a complete squaring, blue print, and firing pin centering it was time for computer designed right-hand twist spiral fluting. This was followed by 3 different sized holes drilled into the handle itself and a custom bolt shroud bringing up the rear. 

3.) [Pic 3] One of my requirements was that the rifle have a bull barrel. No pencil or mountain barrels on this bad boy! So how to cut weight? First we took a benchrest quality barrel that was 28 inches long and cut it to 20 inches. (I do not remember the make either benchmark, lija, etc.) With new powders velocity was not an issue to get way out there. Barrel was then put on the lathe to bring it down just a few thousandths and ensure smoothness, followed by threading 1/2X28 and target crowned. Now it needed to be fluted. I had a choice of round or V shaped fluting. The shapes cut into and perpendicular to the barrel looked like this "U" or this "V". After some simple math it was determined that the U took up more space so I chose that, less weight of course. Computer design ensured it was a deep as possible and all the way around. Lastly it was match reamed, headspace set to 0, and long throated in case it wanted to eat some heavies.

4.) [Pic 4] Now the barrel and action were assembled with a standard recoil lug and some 3+ coats of mat-black duracoat were applied for protection. Time to choose a stock. I wanted light weight, strength, full length aluminum block, 3 swivels, and most important: Swagger & Comfort. I settled on the carbon fiber Manners M40 style with Spider-Web black and tan paint job. 

5.) [Pic 5] Time to add accessories. First a Harris BRM Bi-pod for stability. Next, a set of oversized bases and rings. Then a scope. I would love for this rifle to wear a Nightforce F1, however to be practical and better fit the mid range optics weight it wears a Bushnell 10X Mil-Mil scope. More than enough for now. 

6.) After a break in period and lapping bullets everything was ready to go. Wolf 55 and 62 grain ammo will touch out too 150yards and they will fit into a soda can bottom at 400 and 500 yards. With custom loads I have not found the top end yet. Everything is at or under 1 MOA. Just took out about a 200lb doe at almost 300 with a 75gr AMAX. Boom Flop. 

So now for the total weight!  Fully decked out this rifle weighs 9.8 pounds. That means that you add your ammo and your still fall UNDER 10 lbs. A true Tactical Rifle that is a pleasure to shoot and carry. The rifle never leaves my side and has earned my trust like none before it. It always draws attention when people lay eyes on it and everyone wants to take a few shots. If you have any questions or such just message me. I will be happy to answer them. Merry Christmas

"Aim Small, Miss Small"

Thanks Everyone,
Weston H. Summers


----------



## Summersw (Dec 8, 2011)

Action Pictures...


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 9, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Summersw (Dec 9, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> nice work



Thanks man! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 9, 2011)

was thinking that I would bring you the bolt from mine


----------



## headoftheholler (Dec 9, 2011)

Got a quick question, round about, how much sans scope do you have in it?  I love the fact it was custom made for you but wouldn't this: http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=GM442161#details_box_holder

Give you basically the same gun?  Not knocking your rifle, it really caught my eye and is very cool, Im looking at getting the browning is all.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2011)

What is that thing on the end of the barrel?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 9, 2011)

headoftheholler said:


> Got a quick question, round about, how much sans scope do you have in it?  I love the fact it was custom made for you but wouldn't this: http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=GM442161#details_box_holder
> 
> Give you basically the same gun?  Not knocking your rifle, it really caught my eye and is very cool, Im looking at getting the browning is all.



ahhh whats $300 for the extra velocity  http://www.remington.com/products/f...el-700/model-700-xcr-tactical-long-range.aspx

also available in a 20" for half that http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps-tactical.aspx


----------



## headoftheholler (Dec 10, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> ahhh whats $300 for the extra velocity  http://www.remington.com/products/f...el-700/model-700-xcr-tactical-long-range.aspx
> 
> also available in a 20" for half that http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps-tactical.aspx



The first one is nice but the 26" barrel is out of the question, one reason Im smitten with the browning is the fluted fat shorty barrel.

I actually held the 2nd one last week, but felt so much cheaper made than the browning and the coating on the bolt sounded like sandpaper when you worked the action.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 10, 2011)

headoftheholler said:


> The first one is nice but the 26" barrel is out of the question, one reason Im smitten with the browning is the fluted fat shorty barrel.
> 
> I actually held the 2nd one last week, but felt so much cheaper made than the browning and the coating on the bolt sounded like sandpaper when you worked the action.



not against the Browning I have one of these in .270WSM
http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?fid=001B&cid=035&tid=007&bg=x

not available in 5.56 tho


----------



## Summersw (Dec 10, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> was thinking that I would bring you the bolt from mine



Yes you can. I can get it to the gunsmith and then it is just as soon as he can get to it. May want to wait until after hunting season though!


----------



## Summersw (Dec 10, 2011)

headoftheholler said:


> Got a quick question, round about, how much sans scope do you have in it?  I love the fact it was custom made for you but wouldn't this: http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=GM442161#details_box_holder
> 
> Give you basically the same gun?  Not knocking your rifle, it really caught my eye and is very cool, Im looking at getting the browning is all.



how much sans scope do you have in it? I do not know what this means. I apologize

And yes that would give you a very nice rifle. But it would not have all of the custom work and the accurizing things done to it. There is not a thing on this rifle that the gunsmith did not custom tune or adjust. The rifle on the webpage you posted could very well just be put together. Take an action and just drop it in a stock. This only does so much....


----------



## Summersw (Dec 10, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> What is that thing on the end of the barrel?



Just a homemade thread protector/muzzle break. When you are laying very low to the ground and shoot. The gun will throw dirt and grass all over you. Even with some AR breaks. So I got a machinist to take a piece of 6064 aircraft aluminum and hollow out one side so that the blast is forced to go forward. Then Tapped the other side for 1/2X28. Now you could not damage the threads if you tried and you can literally lay the gun on the ground and never have to worry about anything.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 10, 2011)

Summersw said:


> Yes you can. I can get it to the gunsmith and then it is just as soon as he can get to it. May want to wait until after hunting season though!



you have someone local?


----------



## Summersw (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes sir. Just up the road in Macon/Roberta. He is the best I've seen. Just slow sometimes, but I think that is the same with all gunsmiths.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2011)

one word. . . .Jealous


----------



## throwdown (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you built yourself a fine rifle that fulfills all of your needs. I truly love custom rifles, "ask my wife". Take good care of her and she will in return.


----------



## Summersw (Dec 22, 2011)

throwdown said:


> I think you built yourself a fine rifle that fulfills all of your needs. I truly love custom rifles, "ask my wife". Take good care of her and she will in return.



That is exactly right. Always wanted a rifle I could depend on!(And actually afford to shoot) Post up some of the pictures on how you built your rifles and what they do. I would love to see them and maybe get some ideas.

Mine serves me well, but for hunting purposes I think I will draw the line at Whitetail deer and Hog sized game. Anything bigger and time for the dirty .30


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice rifle!  I hope one day to get one custom built myself!


----------



## Summersw (Dec 22, 2011)

hunter63john said:


> Very nice rifle!  I hope one day to get one custom built myself!




You just dream it up and then let me  know when you are ready to start.... I will put you in touch with the best


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 22, 2011)

The sad part is I have had the same optics sitting in a box for a couple years waiting to build it!  I am slowly gathering stuff for it! I have a remington 700 243 action what I will probably build on when i get the chance!


----------



## Summersw (Dec 22, 2011)

hunter63john said:


> The sad part is I have had the same optics sitting in a box for a couple years waiting to build it!  I am slowly gathering stuff for it! I have a remington 700 243 action what I will probably build on when i get the chance!



The one in the pics is built on the 700 action! They are a great platform and you can do tons of customization making make them insanely accurate and lighter. 

Since you already have optics and a short action with that bolt face (the most expensive parts usually), just re-barrel for a .308. Unless you just want a .243??? Then you need stock, trigger, and bottom metal.(unless you still have it) Now you are ready to go long range in the dirty .30 cal. It will be cheaper and you will have more options on bullets with a longer barrel life. Just trust me...

Here is the guy I designed mine with. You can use the pics for ideas

http://www.outdoorsmenworld.com/InfiniteAccuracy


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 22, 2011)

A flash light taped under my marlin 94 in .357 is real light!
(sorry)!
cw


----------



## Summersw (Dec 22, 2011)

seaweaver said:


> A flash light taped under my marlin 94 in .357 is real light!
> (sorry)!
> cw



http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/cowboy/1894_45colt.asp

Actually! It weights 6.5lbs empty

The next are approx but very close.....

Take off my scope  (15.5 ounces)                 (1lbs)
Take off my heavy duty rings and bases     (.45 lbs)
Take off the Harris BRM bipod                     (.82 lbs) 
Take off the duty sling                                   (.25lbs)
Total                                                               (2.52lbs)

My gun weighs approx 9lb right now     

9 - 2.52 = 6.48lbs     

With the muzzle break it weighs under 7 easy

And when you get ready to shoot that Marlin 94 out past 200 you just give me a call! 

But......You got me on the flashlight


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 22, 2011)

Summersw said:


> The one in the pics is built on the 700 action! They are a great platform and you can do tons of customization making make them insanely accurate and lighter.
> 
> Since you already have optics and a short action with that bolt face (the most expensive parts usually), just re-barrel for a .308. Unless you just want a .243??? Then you need stock, trigger, and bottom metal.(unless you still have it) Now you are ready to go long range in the dirty .30 cal. It will be cheaper and you will have more options on bullets with a longer barrel life. Just trust me...
> 
> ...





Thanks for the information!  If you don't mind me asking about how much money do you have in the custom work and parts. (PM me). And I was looking to switch to a 308.  I haven't spent too much time looking at stocks yet! I really like the design of your bolt.  The bolt I have is "jeweled" if my terminology is right.  I am hoping to get everything within the next year to set it up.  Hard right now because I just got my MBA and cannot seem to find a job anywhere!  Ready for things to pic up


----------



## Summersw (Dec 26, 2011)

hunter63john said:


> Thanks for the information!  If you don't mind me asking about how much money do you have in the custom work and parts. (PM me). And I was looking to switch to a 308.  I haven't spent too much time looking at stocks yet! I really like the design of your bolt.  The bolt I have is "jeweled" if my terminology is right.  I am hoping to get everything within the next year to set it up.  Hard right now because I just got my MBA and cannot seem to find a job anywhere!  Ready for things to pic up



[No worries about the PM. I will be glad to answer your question because everyone knows nice rifles cost $. ]

I know exactly how you feel. Jobs are very scarce and the ones that are available are the ones you feel are below you. You just have to jump on one eventually I guess. I wish you the best.

NOTE: for starters you could easily go buy an off the shelf used, target worthy Savage. Go get you a barrel wrench, buy a precision barrel for exactly what you wanted to shoot (pre-chambered), and screw it on. You could shoot 1000 easily. 

But, if you want something truly unique from the ground up that is exactly what you want and fits you too a "T". You have to go custom....

As far as custom parts go on guns...There is no limit on the amount of money you can spend. I had to draw a line somewhere because my pockets are very very thin. My line is where you quit getting the bang for your buck. [Think of a very exaggerated square root curve on a chart!] Do you really need a $350 trigger that goes one ounce lighter or looks different than a $89.95 one? Do you really need a decked out ACIS 2.5 that cost $2,500 and is uncomfortable and heavy? Or, could you find a very nice Carbon fiber stock that is extremely light, comfortable, and fits the bill? 

Cost is very hard to say....I would suggest that you plan to have a minimum of $2,000 in parts and tooling/work. This can be brought down substantially by buying used parts such as stocks, actions, triggers, etc. However, trust me and "Do it once, Do it Right."

Quick run down of middle of the road prices: Action/Bolt: $350, Barrel: $400, Trigger: $200, Stock: $400, Bottom Metal:$150. Scope Bases: $100, Scope Rings: $100

Already $1,700 and nothing had been put together or touched by a gunsmith much less a scope and ammo.

Do not let this discourage you! To attain this rifle, I sold 2 very nice others with optics to add to my saved money. It is just a question of how bad you want it...

Weston


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jan 6, 2012)

Summersw said:


> Long range shooting and Tactical rifles are my passion...
> 
> However, carrying around a 17-20lb rifle gets old very very quick and I am young and in good shape. Some of the rifles we shoot are basically re-shaped boat anchors in my opinion. They already weigh too much before you add ammo, sling, bi-pods, and of course a scope. Now you really have something able to hold you down if your head is full of hot air.
> 
> ...



If I am reading this correctly, you built a .223 with a 20" barrel to shoot at 1000 yards and maintain MOA accuracy? I see that you have cut weight everywhere that you could and have a very nice looking rifle but I am thinking that you will suffer on the long range end of the spectrum. You have a very capable mid-range rifle but the short barrel and the low BC bullets just wont maintain MOA accuracy at a grand. 

This is just my opinion (its not worth much) but you do have a good looking rifle. I hope you will post some accuracy reports when you stretch it out to 1000. I would like to know what twist rate you used and also the barrel maker and reamer dimensions. Good luck, BK.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jan 6, 2012)

headoftheholler said:


> Got a quick question, round about, how much sans scope do you have in it?  I love the fact it was custom made for you but wouldn't this: http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=GM442161#details_box_holder
> 
> Give you basically the same gun?  Not knocking your rifle, it really caught my eye and is very cool, Im looking at getting the browning is all.



I think that you will find that the Remington is somewhat like a small block Chrevrolet when you go to buy aftermarket parts for it... what I mean is there are more aftermarket parts made for the Remington (and remington clones) than all the other rifle actions conbined, just like a small block chevy-more aftermarket parts made for it than all the other engines combined. You will usually find that the parts are more economical (I hate to say cheap) when you purchase them also.

That being said, if you are still set on a browning, I am sure that you can find someone that will take your money and build the rifle on the browning action... just get ready to spend more money and keep in mind that you wont have near as many parts to choose from as the person that builds a remington.


----------



## Summersw (Jan 6, 2012)

BlackKnight755 said:


> If I am reading this correctly, you built a .223 with a 20" barrel to shoot at 1000 yards and maintain MOA accuracy? I see that you have cut weight everywhere that you could and have a very nice looking rifle but I am thinking that you will suffer on the long range end of the spectrum. You have a very capable mid-range rifle but the short barrel and the low BC bullets just wont maintain MOA accuracy at a grand.
> 
> This is just my opinion (its not worth much) but you do have a good looking rifle. I hope you will post some accuracy reports when you stretch it out to 1000. I would like to know what twist rate you used and also the barrel maker and reamer dimensions. Good luck, BK.





You are very correct in your statements. This is an excellent mid range gun and there are many more cartridges suited to go to 1000yds and beyond. However, it can be done with a .223

For normal shooting I used run of the mill 55grain to 62 grain projectiles. 500yrd is easy and under 300 a child could hit a soda can. Plus it is cheap!

When I am looking for a little more accuracy(Key word-Laser) I step up to the 75 grain AMAX and it is a whole new world. MOA all the way, if you can hold it.Sometimes they touch at 300 but I'm not THAT good always. Farthest I have shot is approx 800 and steel dings are very faint, plus mirage from the heat. The marks on the paint reveal the truth. Just little clusters of grey smaller than a basketball.


The barrel is either a Benchmark Benchrest or a Lija. I do not remember as it was turned down smooth then fluted. The chamber is match reamed and a secondary step to put a long throat was done. This way I can shoot the heavies. Barrel Twist is 1 in 9 with a 60 degree target crown. Barrel was Cryo-treated and then lapping bullets were used. To achieve desired velocities there are many good powders out there to help performance. I rarely stray from my IMR 4895 and Ramshot TAC. The gun outshoots me everytime.


----------



## Shaky Dave (Feb 5, 2012)

just be done with it and carry around mine (which I built) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] only weights 19 lbs, 338 edge.


----------



## Summersw (Feb 6, 2012)

Shaky Dave said:


> just be done with it and carry around mine (which I built)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I kinda feel like you are approaching the "Artillery" point with that beast. But never the less, if you feel like you can keep up carrying that hunk of steel then by all means bring it along.


----------

